# Enhance image slideshow settings



## KITTMaceWindu (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey team, 

two things that came up to me that I'd really appreciate to have in OBS Studio is related to image slideshow:

Change the transition type for both fading in and fading out. At the moment I have swipe as a transition, which is really nice, but the fade out is always slide, that looks a bit unprofessional. Could you add the feature of either changing the transition options for both fade in and fade out OR change it so it is the same transition for both, swipe in and swipe out for example. 


And second thing: Can you add the option that the slideshow is on hold when you switch scenes and continues at the point it stopped when you switch back to the scene?

Currently the slideshow continues in the background for the whole time OBS is open whether the scene is up or not. I'd understand the image slideshow being stopped and restarted when you switch back to the scene but that it's running the whole time is a bit odd. I don't want it to restart though when I switch back! :D

So maybe it works with the "hold image slideshow when switching scene". 

I'm looking forward to your answer! :)

Kind Regards, 
KITTMaceWindu


----------



## Slegnor (Apr 20, 2017)

Like these ideas, especially the pause when not visible option, like the disabling of webcam when not used.


----------



## Servo de Cristo (May 18, 2017)

Good request!


----------



## Servo de Cristo (May 18, 2017)

Another good one:

A checkbox that allowed all images in the slideshow to be automatically resized, in order to fit the width or height of the screen (depending on the aspect of the image).

What I have seen is that smaller images don't touch the edge of the screen, like big ones do: they occupy only a portion of the output, centered, with black borders around.


----------



## MichaelRWolf (Jan 25, 2022)

I would realllllyyyyy appreciate a fade-out and fade-in.  I am using it as a background for myself during zoom.  I'd like to swich image every 5 minutes or so.  The instantenous cut-to-black is tooooo eye catching (say INTERRUPTIVE).  I want it to slowly, almost indescernably, transition from one to the other so that the background changes, but it does NOT draw attention to itself (and, therefore ME).

What's to prevent the scene-to-scene transitions from being reused in the slide-to-slide transitions?  Not only would this increase the number, but (I think) it would allow custom ones, too.


----------

